# Suche wen zum Anfangen



## CeaTiX (18. Oktober 2015)

Seas,

ich suche wen, um WoW anzufangen. Ich bin absoluter Neuling (wurde bereits geworben ) & suche jetzt wen, der Lust hat von vorne hochzuspielen. Ob nun mit, oder ohne Erfahrung ist völlig egal, denke ich mal.

 

Ich bin 17, aus Frankfurt, umgänglich & hab TS, Skype, sowie ein gutes Headset.

 

Schreibt mir hier, oder auf Skype (c34t1x). deré


----------



## m0x (1. Dezember 2015)

Also hast du schon einen laufendes WoW Abo oder versteh ich das falsch?

 

MfG m0x


----------

